# Laptop Stolen?



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is some technology being worked on that may help many people retrieve stolen laptops.

Possibility of other devices soon as well.

Adeona:
http://adeona.cs.washington.edu/index.html

"New Service Tracks Missing Laptops for Free

But now, researchers at the University of Washington and the University of California, San Diego, have found a way to give you a shot at getting your life back. On Monday, they plan to launch a new laptop tracking service, called Adeona that is free and private."
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscent..._service_tracks_missing_laptops_for_free.html


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The real solution to this issue is to build it into the machine so that it can't be removed.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> The real solution to this issue is to build it into the machine so that it can't be removed.


Hardware would be better.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Starting to show up in Bios's of major manufacturers, Put any OS on it you like, it still phones home.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=theft+security+laptop+bios&aq=f&oq=


----------

